# Army Rangers Set New Record



## Centermass (Apr 14, 2011)

Five Rangers from Regimental Special Troops Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment participated in the 22nd Annual Bataan Memorial Death March in White Sands, N. M., March 27. The team came in first place in the Military Male Heavy Team Class with an overall time of five hours and seven minutes, and set a new record.

“We didn’t set out to break any records; we did, however, set out to win,” said Sgt. 1st Class Casey Dawley. “Our goal was to be the first military team to cross the finish line.”

While this was a team event, the first time the competitors came together was for the travel to White Sands. Two of the competitors were deployed and another one was on a temporary duty assignment.
“We trained individually and in pairs, but we never actually trained as a team,” said Dawley. “Most Rangers are able to road march 26 miles; the key for us was to keep each other motivated.”

The Ranger lineage leads straight back to the men who rescued the survivors at Cabanatuan in the Philippines.  The 6th Ranger Battalion rescued the 511 prisoners-of-war who still remained at the Cabanatuan Prison Camp January 1945 after the 1942 Bataan Death March.

USASOC News Link


----------



## Scotth (Apr 14, 2011)

Great story and grats to the winner.  An even greater feat considering they never trained as a team.


----------



## sfmike (Apr 15, 2011)

Rangers Lead the Way!  Hooah


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 15, 2011)

Ha Dawley, good to see he's still kicking ass.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 15, 2011)

Great read!


----------



## chewytri (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome job guys R.L.T.W.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess the others can go home and stare at their "Hooah Buttons" and think a little harder about what it actually means.  All the way and then some!


----------

